# Canelo vs Lara. What was your scorecard?



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Lets just see where everybody's at

Official Scores:


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lets just see where everybody's at
> 
> Official Scores:


You wouldnt happen to have a screenshot of the punch stats, so i can shut @Cableaddict bitch ass up. he thinks Canelo outlanded Lara


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

117-111 Canelo sounds about right


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

I feel I had it almost perfect to be honest.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> You wouldnt happen to have a screenshot of the punch stats, so i can shut @Cableaddict bitch ass up. he thinks Canelo outlanded Lara


I thought I saw it posted on Facebook. I'll look


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I feel I had it almost perfect to be honest.


You do


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> You wouldnt happen to have a screenshot of the punch stats, so i can shut @*Cableaddict* bitch ass up. he thinks Canelo outlanded Lara


And Canelo outlanded Lara in power punches 88-52. That's a difference of 36. Lara only outstruck Alvarez by 10 in total punches (107-97).


----------



## Mugshot (Jun 11, 2013)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I feel I had it almost perfect to be honest.


No way in hell Lara won Round 12. Close fight, though.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Mugshot said:


> And Canelo outlanded Lara in power punches 88-52. That's a difference of 36. Lara only outstruck Alvarez by 10 in total punches (107-97).


Thank you for the exact stats, close fight indeed.


----------



## KOTF (Jun 3, 2013)

I had it a draw on my phone until the card got deleted by the constant "Paul Pierce to Wizards" updates


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

I had Canelo 115-113. Lara left some close rounds on the table. He planted and landed the straight left at will, then abandoned it.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

114-114...wasn't writing down the round-by-round scores, but kept a mental tally and ended up at a draw. Same score I had for Canelo-Trout actually now that I think about it.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Mugshot said:


> No way in hell Lara won Round 12. Close fight, though.


I'd say watch it again...Canelo came out strong for 30 seconds landed about 3 body shots. Lara then landed some lefts...made him miss and landed again somewhere around 14 seconds left in the round to seal it IMO.


----------



## Them Bones (Jul 13, 2013)

I thought us boxing fans unanimously agreed to ignore Compubox and shit like that. Not exactly trustworthy in my experience/opinion.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

JMP said:


> 114-114...wasn't writing down the round-by-round scores, but kept a mental tally and ended up at a draw. Same score I had for Canelo-Trout actually now that I think about it.


Thank you for being a fair and non biased Mexican fan. Some of the clowns around here seriously don't know shit about boxing.


----------



## ChicoTheBoy (Jun 5, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> You do


I really focused on this one and I have a hard time accepting anything that differs more than 2 rounds from my card. Preciate it.


----------



## JMP (Jun 3, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Thank you for being a fair and non biased Mexican fan. Some of the clowns around here seriously don't know shit about boxing.


I'm actually half Italian, half Filipino, but thank you for the fair and non biased comment :smile I felt both Canelo-Lara/Trout fights actually were the type of fights you could score 7-5 either way or a draw, but nothing wider than that. Good to have had that round robin though between them at 154. Most impressive performance out of that group was Lara schooling Trout 12-0 on my card.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

I scored it 116-112 but 115-113 is about right too...
(Canelo Alvarez)


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Rigondeaux said:


> Thank you for the exact stats, close fight indeed.


Punch stats don't mean shit, unless they're accurate, which you should know by now they never are.

Are you seriously brand new to the sport? Citing "official" punch stats as proof of something? Man, are you clueless. :rofl :rofl


----------



## KWilson71 (Jun 8, 2013)

Had it a draw.


----------



## NickTheGreek (Jul 26, 2012)

115-113 Canelo.

Lara threw it away. Did nothing from 7 onwards apart from the 10th. Even though Canelo was hitting mostly arms and gloves, it looks better to the judges than doing fuck all.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Lara:1,3,7,10,11,12

Canelo:2,4,5,6,8,9 

on the generous side for Lara really. Round-by-round that's the best I could do. He moved too much with committing to hard shots or combinations. Canelo came forward and was at least throwing hard shots if not landing clean enough to do real damage. I could see the 117-111 score tbh. It's not an embarrassing score when you consider how much Lara moved without throwing...


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

Lara 9-3


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

allenko1 said:


> Lara:1,3,7,10,11,12
> 
> Canelo:2,4,5,6,8,9
> 
> on the generous side for Lara really. Round-by-round that's the best I could do. He moved too much with committing to hard shots or combinations. Canelo came forward and was at least throwing hard shots if not landing clean enough to do real damage. I could see the 117-111 score tbh. It's not an embarrassing score when you consider how much Lara moved without throwing...


Yeah I could see it but rather not.. I'll be generous and call a close fight by 1-2 rounds for canelo.. 3 rounds possible.. Specially if you hate that low output frustration Lara employs coupled with his overly defensive back pedaling.. While Canelo was doing good at being aggressive hitting and not getting hit..

If anything the ring general ship should apply to canelo not Lara..

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## thehook13 (May 16, 2013)

My stream was unstable so I didn't score it but 115-113 Canelo seems fair.


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

115-114 Canelo. It was a close fight and I would like to score it again before forming a stong opinion on the outcome.


----------



## Rigondeaux (Jun 3, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Punch stats don't mean shit, unless they're accurate, which you should know by now they never are.
> 
> Are you seriously brand new to the sport? Citing "official" punch stats as proof of something? Man, are you clueless. :rofl :rofl


Its not proof of anything, you were the bitch that thought it was unbelievable that Lara outlanded Canelo. If he didnt he was close to it. You were proved wrong and don't know what else to say but to call me clueless.


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Doc said:


> Yeah I could see it but rather not.. I'll be generous and call a close fight by 1-2 rounds for canelo.. 3 rounds possible.. Specially if you hate that low output frustration Lara employs coupled with his overly defensive back pedaling.. While Canelo was doing good at being aggressive hitting and not getting hit..
> 
> If anything the ring general ship should apply to canelo not Lara..
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


yeah, you land 52 power punches in a 12 round fight where you have the quicker hands and feet. Move away and away and you say, "it's disgraceful what they did to me". speaking of the judges. don't make sense...


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

I gave 1, 2, and 3 pretty clearly to Lara. (2 maybe being close?)


4 to Canelo. Close, but edged it out with aggression.


5 Could have really gone either way for me. Nice right hook by Lara, nice body work by Canelo. Neither really did either of those consistently enough for me to call it a clear round.


6-9 gave to Canelo. 6 was close, 7-9 were not.


10 I thought Lara got a good 2nd wind and was effective again.


11 another close, very subjective round.


12 I gave to Canelo.


So 3 or 4 clear-ish rounds to Lara (1, 3, 10 or 1-3, 10) , 5 or 6 clear-ish rounds to Canelo (4, 7-9, 12 or 4, 6-9, 12), and 2-4 that could have gone either way (5, 11 or 2, 5, 6, 11)


The fight was very subjective in my view and I can see some of the close rounds shifting to clear rounds and vice versa upon re-watch.


----------



## w;dkm ckeqfjq c (Jul 26, 2012)

I gave Lara rounds 1 2 3 5 6 9 10 11 and 12.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

And some of you complain about the 117 scorecard for Canelo.:-(


----------



## errsta (May 16, 2013)

Chacal said:


> I gave Lara rounds 1 2 3 5 6 9 10 11 and 12.


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

On second watch...

1. Lara
2. Alvarez (Canelo already pounding! the body)
3. *SHIT* RD. (Lara, I guess??)
4. Alvarez (Fucc'd Lara's body up)
5. Alvarez (Like Keith Moon on Lara's body)
6. Alvarez (Lara didn't do *SHIT* that RD)
7. Alvarez (CUT!!! Alvarez uppercut... more body abuse)
8. Alvarez (Lara ain't doing MUCH AT ALL... & I'm trying to give him a RD)
9. Lara (Because I feel bad for him)
10. Lara (Prob his best RD of the fight)
11. Lara (Close RD... Lara landed the scoring blows)
12. Alvarez ("Canelo" takes the last RD, GR8 Bodywork)

115-113 Alvarez.


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> On second watch...
> 
> 1. Lara
> 2. Alvarez (Canelo already pounding! the body)
> ...


This is exactly fucken right. You are a scholar and a gentlemen sir.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

I need to watch it again. By the end of the fight I had like 4 rounds that could have gone either way. No score. But keeping a loose tally it felt like a round or two at most was the difference.


----------



## JohnAnthony (Jun 6, 2013)

116 112 canelo. it was a fight you could argue either way depending what you like.

But i believe in the close rounds that you could score either way you go with the guy forcing the fight.

Lara was running. Im fine ith fighting of the back foot like a floyd or rigondeux, but lara was trying to just run and potshot for huge portions to steal the fight.

Canelo deserved it and im glad he got it.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Hatesrats said:


> On second watch...
> 
> 1. Lara
> 2. Alvarez (Canelo already pounding! the body)
> ...


Oh crap, that's almost identical to my scorecard down to the pity round #9 for Lara:cheers


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

My card was 115-113 Canelo with room for a two point swing.
I'd have had no complaints with a draw and knew Lara needed to dominate to win,so there was an element of close rounds always going to Canelo in my scoring.
Definitely think Lara gassed a little around the 7th and threw any chance he had away in the latter stages(even with his second wind)Knowing he let Canelo stay close meant the fight was only going one way from the eighth onwards.
And congratulations to Canelo.He fought superbly down the stretch.


----------



## Post Box (Jun 7, 2012)

116-112 

Erislandy Lara


----------



## Minotauro (Jun 6, 2013)

Lara definitely won, poor guy. Canelo won 4 maybe 5 rounds at most how one judge gave him 117 is a joke, although one judge thought he drew with floyd.


----------



## Ogi (Jan 21, 2014)

117-111 is a joke


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

:lol: this looks almost like a perfect bell curve


----------



## Brighton Bomber (May 25, 2013)

I've watched the fight twice now and scored it a draw both times, though my scoring on some rounds differed. It was a close fight and while usually that would warrant a rematch nobody wants to watch such a negative performance again from Lara.


----------



## Capaedia (Jun 6, 2013)

Hatesrats said:


> 5. Alvarez (Like Keith Moon on Lara's body)


:lol:

Keith Moon Vs. Michael Jackson


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

*Lara-Canelo
*R1: 10-9
*R2: 9-10
R3: 10-9
R4: 9-10
*R5: 10-9
*R6: 9-10
R7: 9-10
R8: 9-10
*R9: 10-9
*R10: 10-9 
R11: 10-9
*R12: 9-10
* = Competitive rounds where a case could be made to change the scoring - either as a draw (10-10) or the other way (10-9 to 9-10)

Final Score: *114-114*

In all there were 6 "float" rounds where the round could've been given to either guy. For two of those rounds I almost just made them 10-10, but decided not to since the 10-10's wouldn't have changed anything (I considered a 10-10 for 1 Lara round and 1 Canelo round making it a moot point)

A few important comments to note in regards to the commentators. Everyone, including Bernstein, Paulie and Steve Farhood, act like every left hand that Lara threw landed cleanly - this was not the case. Many of Lara's shots flat-out missed, were blocked or parried, although he was definitely the more accurate of the two. Canelo pressed *all* of the action and that can be interpreted in many ways.

On a side note, the ref was definitely beneficial for Lara. Lara was never warned for holding, grabbing, or pushing. Meanwhile Canelo was warned frequently for all sorts of stuff. When headbutts collided around round 8, the ref broke up the hold and warned Canelo sternly while just sort of turning to Lara passively - not sure what that was about. Similarly, in round 11 or 12 the ref physically put his hands on Canelo's gloves and pulled Canelo's hands away from Lara to break up a hold - Lara was the one who initiated the hold. Strange officiating but it didn't really affect the outcome of the fight and ref mostly let the fighters go, which was good.

Lara can*NOT* fight at a high pace. As @*Bogotazo* noted in a post, Lara needs to always be set and then reset in order to throw punches. This is why he had so much trouble with Angulo because Angulo would smother his "boxing" and force Lara to fight inside - Lara has zero inside fighting ability, hence his excellent evasiveness and mobility capabilities.

Canelo has significant trouble with mobile fighters. He does not pressure all that well and he has a serious issue with *NOT * getting off first. When Canelo would throw first (which probably has a lot to do with his poor front foot fighting/forward punching), during the rare exchanges, he would do very well. For some reason, possibly due to counters, he elected to let Lara get off first toward the end of the fight. His body punches were clearly effective since Lara *NEVER* stood and traded with Canelo threw body punches. Instead Lara elected to move away and reset. If the body shots didn't affect him he would've stayed in the pocket and countered Canelo to death.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Brighton Bomber said:


> I've watched the fight twice now and scored it a draw both times, though my scoring on some rounds differed. It was a close fight and while usually that would warrant a rematch nobody wants to watch such a negative performance again from Lara.


I feel the exact same way. At least with Floyd/Maidana there was a fuckload of action to warrant interest in it again. This fight was tough to watch a second time tbh. Lara wants a rematch but refuses to *PROVE* he's the better guy. Instead he wants people to view and judge the fight by what *HE* feels is important (i.e., accuracy and defense - which are not the only components of boxing)


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

allenko1 said:


> Lara:1,3,7,10,11,12
> 
> Canelo:2,4,5,6,8,9
> 
> on the generous side for Lara really. Round-by-round that's the best I could do. He moved too much with committing to hard shots or combinations. Canelo came forward and was at least throwing hard shots if not landing clean enough to do real damage. I could see the 117-111 score tbh. It's not an embarrassing score when you consider how much Lara moved without throwing...


I had it similar. Scored 6 for Lara and 7 and 10 for canelo. 7-5.

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

Gave Lara the first 3 then had canelo sweeping up to 8. Gave him at least two more rounds after that and that's all she wrote. Lara had a good start but once canelo started beating his body he closed up shop for a good stretch, and never really opened up like he did early on.


----------



## Unloco (Sep 19, 2013)

had it 7-5 and later a draw , im sticking with 7-5 ftw


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Punch stats don't mean shit, unless they're accurate, which you should know by now they never are.
> 
> Are you seriously brand new to the sport? Citing "official" punch stats as proof of something? Man, are you clueless. :rofl :rofl


again, you obviously dont gamble on boxing because anyone that would discredit compubox and their value in helping decide a winner is, as you say, clueless

_*The CompuBox stats in no way, shape or form, determine a winner of a fight. The stats are used to enhance a telecast, show the estimated barometer of activity by both fighters and paint a picture of the activity on a round-by-round basis. Even though our database of over 5,000 fights (and counting) shows that a fighter that throws and lands more punches will win 90% of the time, the 10 point judging system clearly is the only way to determine winners in a fight.

*_http://compuboxonline.com/

90 percent accuracy in 5000 fights and youre trying to discredit compubox?

good grief youre clueless


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

I got a good YouTube link and I just finished scoring it. 115-113 Erislandy Lara. A lot of his body-shots were hitting Lara's arms and elbows. You'd have to watch that in slow motion and turn off the sound of the crowd going crazy anytime Canelo would flail his arms around.

9-10: Lara
10-9: Canelo
9-10: Lara
10-9: Canelo
9-10: Lara
9-10: Lara
9-10: Lara
10-9: Canelo
9-10: Lara
9-10: Lara
10-9: Canelo
10-9: Canelo


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Atm
Canelo 42.86%
Draw 22.45%
Lara 34.69%


----------



## gander tasco (Jun 23, 2013)

quincy k said:


> again, you obviously dont gamble on boxing because anyone that would discredit compubox and their value in helping decide a winner is, as you say, clueless
> 
> _*The CompuBox stats in no way, shape or form, determine a winner of a fight. The stats are used to enhance a telecast, show the estimated barometer of activity by both fighters and paint a picture of the activity on a round-by-round basis. Even though our database of over 5,000 fights (and counting) shows that a fighter that throws and lands more punches will win 90% of the time, the 10 point judging system clearly is the only way to determine winners in a fight.
> 
> ...


the punch stats were bunk in this fight. Lara landing more punches? I can't remember a single punch he threw for like a 5-6 round stretch. Although the stats have Canelo landing more power shots, Lara landing more overall punches is complete nonsense.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> *Lara-Canelo
> *R1: 10-9
> *R2: 9-10
> R3: 10-9
> ...


It's so weird, it's like Lara is STRICTLY an outside fighter unless he's truly in danger on the ropes. He can fight himself off the ropes but if there's an awkward pause where he's at mid range, he has to clinch. He has no other recourse.


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

The question for me, as I was at work. Is it worth watching?


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> The question for me, as I was at work. Is it worth watching?


No, yet I sat through it twice. Go figure :huh.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

gander tasco said:


> the punch stats were bunk in this fight. Lara landing more punches? I can't remember a single punch he threw for like a 5-6 round stretch. Although the stats have Canelo landing more power shots, Lara landing more overall punches is complete nonsense.


these guys are paid strictly to count punches thrown and landed with what i would presume to be 20/10 vision

they are not drinking beers nor are they emotionally attached to either fighter

if you can dispute the punch stats of this fight please post a link to the video of the round and the compubox punch stats


----------



## godsavethequeen (Jun 12, 2013)

Mexi-Box said:


> No, yet I sat through it twice. Go figure :huh.


Now I am confused!! Was it that BAD? and if so why did you watch it twice?


----------



## Hatesrats (Jun 6, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Now I am confused!! Was it that BAD? and if so why did you watch it twice?


It was a good fight. Alvarez body attack was great.


----------



## AzarZ (Dec 17, 2013)

115-113 for the ginger. Lara was too inactive during the middle rounds where canelo was having a great deal of success going to the body and slowing Lara down.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

1. Lara
2. Lara
3. Lara
4. Canelo
5. Canelo
6. Canelo
7. Canelo
8. Canelo
9. Lara
10. Lara
11. Lara
12. Lara

115-113 Lara

Rounds 8, 9 and 12 were all close so anything from 116-112 for Lara through to 115-113 for Canelo is fine with me.


----------



## Mexi-Box (Jun 4, 2013)

godsavethequeen said:


> Now I am confused!! Was it that BAD? and if so why did you watch it twice?


To score it. The first time I watched it, my feed was shit. I wanted to score it though, so I watched it again. I thought it was a boring ass fight though. I feel sorry for anyone paying for it.


----------



## Drew101 (Jun 30, 2012)

godsavethequeen said:


> The question for me, as I was at work. Is it worth watching?


I don't think it was bad at all. Not exciting, but tntriguing and engrossing. Well boxed by both, with enough ebb and flow to keep a viewer's attention.


----------



## McKay (Jun 6, 2012)

115-113 Canelo. It was close though, no issues with a draw or 115-113 Lara either. Any wider either way seems a bit crazy to me.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> 1. Lara
> 2. Lara
> 3. Lara
> 4. Canelo
> ...


My exact card.


----------



## MEXAMELAC (Apr 14, 2014)

The more I watch the fight, the more I'm convinced Canelo won. Forget the fact that he deserved to win.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

i had canelo winning but seeing him hide behind glasses with a bruised up right side and swollen eye after only 100 lara punches makes me think that if he doesnt ko james early his face is going to be a battered mess after enduring 200 of killers kirlands punches.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

115-113 Lara, for a Canelo win you'd have to give him all the close rounds.


----------



## paloalto00 (Jun 7, 2013)

I think some of you guys need to watch this fight on mute


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

And some of you need to watch it with your eyes open.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> My exact card.


My man! :cheers


----------



## megavolt (Jun 5, 2013)

It was close. I had it even up thru 6, alvarez taking the next 2 I think (the cut was in there somewhere), and lara seemingly connecting better toward the end.

Had it Lara by 1 round, but overall gut feeling was Lara landed cleaner to the head but looked more desperate in there that night


----------



## dftaylor (Jun 4, 2012)

Graham Houston's take. Excellent as always:

http://www.fightwriter.com/canelo-lara-flight-doesnt-win-fights



> I've heard that Canelo's aggression wasn't effective aggression. I can't agree. If a boxer in effect gets his opponent to run away from him, if he forces the other man to show such caution that his opponent isn't prepared to stand his ground and punch back, then, for me, the aggression is effective.
> 
> When Julio Cesar Chavez was putting pressure on Pernell Whitaker, Whitaker was punching back - and there were times, as I remember that fight, when Chavez was being steadied and stopped in his tracks. In the Guillermo Rigondeaux-Nonito Donaire fight, Rigondeaux was landing sharp, clear shots on a consistent basis, and you could see that Donaire was feeling the blows.
> 
> There's a difference between scientific counter punching and simply avoiding contact.


----------



## Rooster (Jul 14, 2013)

1) 9-10 Lara
2) 10-9 Canelo
3) 9-10 Lara
4) 10-9 Canelo
5) 9-10 Lara
6) 10-9 Canelo
7) 10-9 Canelo
8) 10-9 Canelo
9) 9-10 Lara
10) 9-10 Lara
11) 9-10 Lara
12) 9-10 Lara

115-113 Lara

Close fight. Some hard rounds to score so I don't have a problem with either fighter getting the decision. 

Also this was a good fight. Better than a lot of people are claiming it was. I thought it was a competitive and entertaining fight all the way through. 3/5. Aside from a few rounds, specifically the 12th, Lara didn't 'run' as much as some are bitching about. The crowd also made it more fun to watch.


----------



## turbotime (May 12, 2013)

dftaylor said:


> Graham Houston's take. Excellent as always:
> 
> http://www.fightwriter.com/canelo-lara-flight-doesnt-win-fights


Fucking this. I was screaming at Lara. Lara's best rounds looked like the schooling Oscar gave Tito, then the majority of his "ring generalship" looked like the 11th round of the same fight :-(


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Atm
> Canelo 42.86%
> Draw 22.45%
> Lara 34.69%


Canelo 43.04%
Draw 18.99%
Lara 37.97%


----------



## genaro g (Jun 7, 2013)

turbotime said:


> Fucking this. I was screaming at Lara. Lara's best rounds looked like the schooling Oscar gave Tito, then the majority of his "ring generalship" looked like the 11th round of the same fight :-(


Yup. Canelo was ripping Lara to the body. I was impressed with Canelos heart and will the way he turned it up a notch and came to fight. The right guy won Saturday night


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

115-114 Canelo (got an even round)


----------



## 2377 (Jun 6, 2013)

This.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Didnt watch live and the replay on BT Sports missed a round for some reason so didnt score.Was left thinking that Lara could of took a lot of rounds if only he threw even a few more punches but he suffered for his lack of activity.Really thought he would school Alvarez but all props to Can for sticking to his task with some great body shots although the quality,although not enough of it,came from Lara.Close fight and wouldnt argue with it going either way and the last score card was a disgrace.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

After watching the fight again, with the sound off, in super slow-motion, upside-down & while relentlessly boffing my girlfiend, 

I scored it 127 - 93 for Canelo.










This might not be entirely accurate.


----------



## ISPEAKUMTROOTH (Jun 10, 2014)

Cableaddict said:


> After watching the fight again, with the sound off, in super slow-motion, upside-down & while relentlessly boffing my girlfiend,
> 
> I scored it 127 - 93 for Canelo.
> 
> This might not be entirely accurate.


What bits not accurate?The score or you expecting us to believe you have a girl?


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

^ Walked right into that one, didn't I?

atsch


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Just re-scored it. 7-5 for Lara is my final answer. A few super close swing rounds but the way I saw them, Lara just edged it. 


Round 1-Lara; Canelo barely anything of note, Lara landing almost every straight punch

Round 2 –Lara by a hair 

Round 3-Lara steals it in the last 30 seconds with a pair of 1-2 shots; Canelo's round before that 

Round 4-Canelo's round, clear; lots of heavy body work despite eating a handful of straights 

Round 5-Canelo's round by a little. Very close round.

Round 6-Lara by a little bit. Cleaner punches, controlled the round. Canelo's last minute rally was sloppy. 

Round 7-Canelo's body work in the second half of the round wins it for him. 

Round 8-Canelo's by a hair.

Round 9-Lara round 

Round 10-Lara round, clear. (Steve Farhood has a greed with me all the way at this point) 

Round 11-Another pretty clear Lara round. 

Round 12- Canelo round. That kind of JCC-esque head movement at the beginning is something he should have been doing the whole time. Still has his feet planted when he lets go though. 

7-5 Lara. Pretty confident he deserved the victory.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Just re-scored it. 7-5 for Lara is my final answer. A few super close swing rounds but the way I saw them, Lara just edged it.
> 
> Round 1-Lara; Canelo barely anything of note, Lara landing almost every straight punch
> 
> ...


:deal
i watched twice, but i may sound biased. Cant agree more with Bogo.
but it wasn't a robbery, there is room to dissent with this score the other way around. But never a 117-110 to any of them.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Without biased glasses I have 7-5 canelo.. And 8-4 with them 

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## PetetheKing (Aug 5, 2012)

Mushin said:


> 115-114 Canelo (got an even round)


This is how I had it.

Thought Canelo had the fight and squandered the finish to make it feel closer but he seemed just a tad bit more in control. Was very nip and tuck, though. Lara is his own worse enemy. Just way too complacent and really no urgency. He's skilled but not nearly as well-rounded or as skilled as people made him out to be, but I think that was in large part to the slight overreaction to the Trout fight which was a tailor-made match-up for him.


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Just watched the highlights and Canelo still won


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kush said:


> Just watched the highlights and Canelo still won


Rofl

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> :deal
> i watched twice, but i may sound biased. Cant agree more with Bogo.
> but it wasn't a robbery, there is room to dissent with this score the other way around. But never a 117-110 to any of them.


I'd say it was a robbery due to that card. He didn't have a chance with that guy.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

It depends on what you're looking for. If you're only focusing on punches landed then Lara won, but if you take into consideration how the fight unfolded...Lara literally running away and throwing a few punches every ~45 seconds with Canelo chasing him down and throwing anything he could...it's pretty clear that Canelo dictated the pace of the fight. Lara didn't start the fight running - see rounds 1 + 2. He consciously decided to run..and it has to be assumed that those decisions were due to some concern over Canelo's offense. With this in mind, Canelo clearly won the fight - even more than 7-5 (I have already said I'm okay with a draw or 7-5 for Canelo - Lara ain't bout shit)


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> It depends on what you're looking for. If you're only focusing on punches landed then Lara won, but if you take into consideration how the fight unfolded...Lara literally running away and throwing a few punches every ~45 seconds with Canelo chasing him down and throwing anything he could...it's pretty clear that Canelo dictated the pace of the fight. Lara didn't start the fight running - see rounds 1 + 2. He consciously decided to run..and it has to be assumed that those decisions were due to some concern over Canelo's offense. With this in mind, Canelo clearly won the fight - even more than 7-5 (I have already said I'm okay with a draw or 7-5 for Canelo - Lara ain't bout shit)


I think it's inaccurate to paint the whole fight like that. In some rounds, Canelo's pressure made Lara run. In others, Lara was dictating where the fight was taking place with his movement.


----------



## The Undefeated Gaul (Jun 4, 2013)

:rofl the names that gave it 116-112 Canelo. 

I had it 115-113 Canelo on first watch (I'm never watching that fight again), nor any of Erislandy's fights.

p.s seriously, who's @stifler's mum nice name


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> I'd say it was a robbery due to that card. He didn't have a chance with that guy.


If you go with the 3 most popular scores in the poll a draw would have been most fair.
115-113 Lara 29.89%
115-113 Canelo 26.44%
114-114 Draw 17.24%


----------



## dyna (Jun 4, 2013)

I had it 7-4-1 for Lara.

I have a feeling I might be biased towards pure boxers...


----------



## jonnytightlips (Jun 14, 2012)

116-112 for Canelo. Lara ran way too fuckin much. Canelo had some excellent body work. Few swing rounds in there but the right man won the fight.


----------



## ElKiller (Jun 14, 2014)

Bogotazo said:


> I think it's inaccurate to paint the whole fight like that. In some rounds, Canelo's pressure made Lara run. In others, Lara was dictating where the fight was taking place with his movement.


:shifty


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :shifty


In some rounds this happened. Yes.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

ElKiller said:


> :shifty


Dumb ass statement right lmao

But now it was revised to at times lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kush (May 24, 2013)

Just rewatched it again

119-109 Canelo 

Lil Cotto did better than Lara


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

I had it a draw but I was very close to giving it to Lara


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Kush said:


> Just rewatched it again
> 
> 119-109 Canelo


How you got that Abraham/Smith gig I'll never know.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

8-4

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## ButeTheBeast (Aug 18, 2013)

I had it 9-3 Lara with 2 swing rounds.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

ChicoTheBoy said:


> I feel I had it almost perfect to be honest.


:rofl you know theres a scorecard app in the app store


----------



## tommygun711 (Jun 4, 2013)

Even if Lara was being overly negative, you can't reward Canelo for his ineffective pressure 

Lara landed most of the effective shots over the night. Whether he won more rounds, I don't know. I've yet to score it.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> 8-4
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


You're improving Doc.
You used to say Lara won 2-3 rds

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> You're improving Doc.
> You used to say Lara won 2-3 rds
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


I'm being nice..

9-3 or 8-4 is good to me.. I won't argue with 7-5's either.... A lot of close rounds due to the limited action due to the limited heart of a certain fighter.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> I'm being nice..
> 
> 9-3 or 8-4 is good to me.. I won't argue with 7-5's either.... A lot of close rounds due to the limited action due to the limited heart of a certain fighter.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


And the limited skills of the other one?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> And the limited skills of the other one?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Superseded by the superior intangibles such as heart, will, courage, etc.

Lol

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Doc said:


> Superseded by the superior intangibles such as heart, will, courage, etc.
> 
> Lol
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


The intangibles ... I forgot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Kid Cubano said:


> The intangibles ... I forgot
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


You ask knowing my answer, stop wasting our time.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

tommygun711 said:


> Even if Lara was being overly negative, you can't reward Canelo for his ineffective pressure


Yep, I don't get when people suggest otherwise.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Yep, I don't get when people suggest otherwise.


How is it ineffective when canelo landed roughly the same amount of punches and threw the same amount of punches going forward with his aggression then Lara did going with his negative running style.. Both roughly did the same work in their own style. Yet pepper believe the one going backwards landing range finders made the better fight? I don't get that either it seems to be what you prefer.. Power punches while being aggressive and controlling the ring.. Or range finders and a lot of jabs fighting negative and running most of the fight.

Except canelo landed more power shots and controlled the middle of the ring the whole fight while making Lara continually escape from the ropes while getting lit up with power shots to the body... So canelo was definitely the ring general in that fight and ineffective aggressor wouldn't apply.

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Both roughly did the same work in their own style.


Right, so when people suggest Canelo not being able to catch Lara continuously should be rewarded in and of itself, I don't get it.



Doc said:


> Except canelo landed more power shots and controlled the middle of the ring the whole fight while making Lara continually escape from the ropes while getting lit up with power shots to the body... So canelo was definitely the ring general in that fight and ineffective aggressor wouldn't apply.
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


Nah he was often flailing. Ring generalship role switched round to round but I'd give the overall ring generalship to Lara. As would @Teeto who just scored the fight having never seen it. Canelo didn't always control the center, he followed Lara around a lot.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

Bogotazo said:


> Right, so when people suggest Canelo not being able to catch Lara continuously should be rewarded in and of itself, I don't get it.
> 
> Nah he was often flailing. Ring generalship role switched round to round but I'd give the overall ring generalship to Lara. As would @Teeto who just scored the fight having never seen it. Canelo didn't always control the center, he followed Lara around a lot.


Let's just agree to disagree lol

Wow teeto just scored it for Lara no way man, that completely makes me change my mind. Thanks man.... ??

Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Doc said:


> Let's just agree to disagree lol
> 
> Wow teeto just scored it for Lara no way man, that completely makes me change my mind. Thanks man.... ??
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


He scored it a draw but called Lara the ring general. Teeto is a G full of knowledge and just watched the fight with fresh eyes.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

9-3 Lara, 8-4 at most.


----------



## Teeto (May 31, 2012)

Doc said:


> Let's just agree to disagree lol
> 
> Wow teeto just scored it for Lara no way man, that completely makes me change my mind. Thanks man.... ??
> 
> Sent from my XT907 using Tapatalk


I didnâ€™t even think Laraâ€™s generalship was all that, he was kinda off balance at times and seemed to be a bit unstable, due to Caneloâ€™s strength making him uncomfortable when he was caught standing still. Caneloâ€™s generalship was really lacking though, more so than Laraâ€™s. Canelo was walking around chasing him like a puppy at times. Itâ€™s not a massive deal for me, as Canelo dealt with it in the right way, smashing Laraâ€™s rib cage, and he looked like he understood how to cut the ring down, moving laterally on the front foot, but he just didnâ€™t succeed at it. If he could improve on it for his future fights it would be good for him. I dunno how much fighters can improve stylistically at these stages of their careers though.

Anyway, what was your score?


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, looking at the poll results it was certainly a polarising fight.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Opinions of unbiased boxing experts.














Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Kid Cubano said:


> Opinions of unbiased boxing experts.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That's the truth right there. Only people who "saw" him win are Mexicans and nuthuggers.


----------



## Sexy Sergio ( L E O N ) (May 19, 2013)

had it 6-6

Saul fans get defensive over Erislandy at every turn. With how butthurt they are you would think Saul got some kind of gift decision, which he didn't


----------



## DirtyDan (May 25, 2013)

115-113 Lara. I just finished watching this fight. I thought Lara won close but clearly.


----------



## Kid Cubano (Jun 5, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> That's the truth right there. Only people who "saw" him win are Mexicans and nuthuggers.


And see what Guerrero says...he saw the fight in Mexico among Mexicans and most of them believed Canelo lost.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Pedrin1787 (Dec 24, 2013)

Dustaine said:


> That's the truth right there. Only people who "saw" him win are Mexicans and nuthuggers.


Says a Cuban dick rider, you're just as biased as the "Mexicans" and "nuthuggers". Look at the poll, lol.


----------



## Dustaine (Jul 25, 2012)

Pedrin1787 said:


> Says a Cuban dick rider, you're just as biased as the "Mexicans" and "nuthuggers". Look at the poll, lol.


Ask for permission before addressing me, minion.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Close fight


----------



## ImElvis666 (Jul 20, 2012)

Draw, could have went either way tbh. 115-113 to either guy wouldn't be unfair either.


----------



## Chatty (Jun 6, 2012)

116-112 Lara iirc. Lara used tactics that werent great for fight fans but Canelo spent most of the night wailing at thin air. Lara landed the better shots throughout despite negativity, Canelo cant cut off the ring.

Sent from my GT-I9195 using Tapatalk


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

Only three members here seem to know a head slip when they see one. (Which Canelo does brilliantly)

At least 80% of Lara's punches missed.

I thought we had more knowledgable fans here.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> Only three members here seem to know a head slip when they see one. (Which Canelo does brilliantly)
> 
> At least 80% of Lara's punches missed.
> 
> I thought we had *more knowledgable fans *here.


Those jackasses are posting in another thread which has GGG KO'ing Thomas Hearns.


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

12-0

Larathon forgot it was a boxing match and thought he was still training with marathon runners and proceeded to run the 12 rounds...

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## Ilesey (Jun 8, 2012)

Close fight, but Canelo edged it.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Canelo outboxed lara. They gave canelo the fight because he was more aggressive.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

Doc said:


> 12-0
> 
> Larathon forgot it was a boxing match and thought he was still training with marathon runners and proceeded to run the 12 rounds...
> 
> Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


Lol man....even if you had canelo winning no way it was 12-0. thats just some fanboy shit. it was a close fight .


----------



## Doc (Jun 6, 2013)

tooslick said:


> Lol man....even if you had canelo winning no way it was 12-0. thats just some fanboy shit. it was a close fight .


Yeah I know just messing with my friend @Kid Cubano

I think I had nelo by 2 rounds or 3... but I'm biased and I accept that.

Most had it 1 or 2 rounds for both depending on your biasism.

Media was also split, but majority did have it for canelo.

Sent from my SM-N920T using Tapatalk


----------



## The Sweet Science (Jun 5, 2013)

I had Canelo by a point.


----------



## tooslick (Jul 31, 2015)

They should rematch.


----------



## Sawspan (May 17, 2013)

I had Lara by 2 points. I think it is subjective based on what criteria you favour, there should definitely be a rematch.


----------



## nuclear (Jun 15, 2015)

canelo clearly won. more power punches. he actually damaged lara's face where as canelo looked like he hadnt even been in a fight. 

and i dont even really like canelo


----------



## adamcanavan (Jun 5, 2012)

116-113 Lara iirc


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Canelo by a little bit 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Knox Harrington (Apr 7, 2014)

Shades of Quartey whining after losing to Vargas. Do more if you want the decision.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------

